# Sliding Barn Doors



## fj80 (Nov 15, 2016)

Besides the clear opening requirement of 32" and making operating hardware usable from both sides, are there any other restrictions on using sliding barn doors for offices and conference rooms in the leasing center of an apartment building?


----------



## Yikes (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't know of any prohibitions on their use.  404.2.4.2 allows sliding doors and folding doors, without mention as to whether they are in a pocket or not.


----------



## steveray (Nov 15, 2016)

OL<10 or so I think....Look in Ch 10


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 15, 2016)

Only if they are required to be fire rated.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sliding door force: 5.0 pounds max (2012 ICC/ANSI A117.1)


----------



## Richard Jordan (Feb 2, 2017)

Installing a sliding door used to be a purely practical decision. Sliding glass doors are often difficult to lock and easy to breach. Sliding doors have traditionally been used as space savers, and they are certainly great for tiny bathrooms, home offices, or laundry rooms. They also can make an awkwardly placed opening between rooms work better. Its upto your choice what exactly you want or looking for, though you may use some other alternative options like dividers or single panel or multiple, etc. If you are looking for some more option you can get more information about sliding doors in details near any home improvement stores, etc.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 2, 2017)

1008.1.2 Door swing.
Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type.

Exceptions:

1.    Private garages, office areas, factory and storage areas with an occupant load of 10 or less.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 2, 2017)

Rick is correct, force to open would be an issue.  I'm not sure but _exterior_-sliding may be allowed 8 foot-lbs, don't have time to research at the moment.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 2, 2017)

A couple of other practical considerations.  
1.  If you are designing your hallways to code minimum width, you may find that the barn door takes 2" or more away from the hall width.
2.  Sliding barn doors can create pinch points for fingers against the door jamb during closing, and there is no privacy lock available.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 2, 2017)

To point #2, wouldn't that actually be tru of any door...?  And a compliant lock could always be added somehow.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 3, 2017)

Filthy McNasty said:


> To point #2, wouldn't that actually be tru of any door...?  And a compliant lock could always be added somehow.


I'm referring to the shear/scissors-like effect where a barn door might slide past the jamb for an inch or so.  Sometimes people will push a barn door closed from one edge, then grab it from the other edge to slow down the door's momentum.  They do this because barn doors many times are installed without a bottom track and without recessed cup pulls.  

Again, issue #2 is not a code problem - - just a practical consideration that I thought I'd mention.
In regards to the privacy lock on a barn door, let us know if you find a solution that does not involve pinching, grasping, use of fingers, etc.

Our office has done both pocket doors and barn doors in accessible housing.  At this stage, I personally prefer to only do barn doors if I can't make a pocket work due to structural or MEP interferences.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 3, 2017)

#2)  I understand your point now, thx.

As far as the privacy lock, I was thinking something to the effect of what would be on the inside of an ADA toilet stall...


----------

